# HR21 National Release announced - On Demand enabled



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

The national release for the HR21 has been announced and headlined @ http://dbstalk.com/

The wait is finally over, HR21 owners will soon have access to On Demand in the NR release.

HR21-200: 0x1FE National Release - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119544

HR21-700: 0x1FE Staggered Release - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119543


----------



## xanadu1979 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm new here. If we force an upgrade will it upgrade to this version? Or do we just need to wait our turn?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

xanadu1979 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm new here. If we force an upgrade will it upgrade to this version? Or do we just need to wait our turn?


You need to wait your turn.


----------



## itlbtu (Nov 18, 2007)

My wife told me that our on demand works now! I can't wait to go home from work and check it out!


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

Will this release include 30 second skip?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

RCY said:


> Will this release include 30 second skip?


Yes


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

See the links on the main page....
In the issue threads....

Or in the Release Notes forum for all the details on the releases.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

yes the 4 receivers are now pretty much on parity with each other. OTA is still missing from the HR21s of course, but pretty much all of the look and feel of each receiver will be the same now.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't wait for the ATLANTA AREA to get the download!!!

I want DOD, DVR SCHEDULING, Audio Bonk over Optical Audio, Left Arrow Fix, 30 Second Skip Function, Hide SD Duplicates, Native Passthru.

What is the fix to the Series Link Retention??? Up to 10 items can be kept???


----------



## techleet (Feb 4, 2008)

How do you enable the 30 second skip? I tried the 30 second slip button, and it does the normal 30 second... slip! Only difference is now it says "30" next to the ">" icon when you press it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richierich said:


> What is the fix to the Series Link Retention??? Up to 10 items can be kept???


You can now keep: 1,2,3,4,5,10,ALL vs 1,2,3,4,5,ALL
For your series link settings


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

techleet said:


> How do you enable the 30 second skip? I tried the 30 second slip button, and it does the normal 30 second... slip! Only difference is now it says "30" next to the ">" icon when you press it.


Do a keyword search for "30SKIP"-->Continue-->All-->Exit and it should work.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

techleet said:


> How do you enable the 30 second skip? I tried the 30 second slip button, and it does the normal 30 second... slip! Only difference is now it says "30" next to the ">" icon when you press it.


To turn on SKIP: KeyWord Search: 30SKIP
To turn on SLIP: KeyWord Search: 30SLIP


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!

You do a SEARCH Function using ALL and the Keyword 30SKIP versus 30SLIP then EXIT.


----------



## wrz0170 (Oct 29, 2007)

itlbtu said:


> My wife told me that our on demand works now! I can't wait to go home from work and check it out!


With this national release, do you still have to call DirectTV and ask them to enable on demand or will it be automatic?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wrz0170 said:


> With this national release, do you still have to call DirectTV and ask them to enable on demand or will it be automatic?


It will eventually be activated automatically.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it quicker or better to call the automated line & have it automated that way???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richierich said:


> Is it quicker or better to call the automated line & have it automated that way???


It still goes through the same process either way.

It will not activate until it sees your system networked, and DirecTV's systems release it to have access to DoD.


----------



## techleet (Feb 4, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> Do a keyword search for "30SKIP"-->Continue-->All-->Exit and it should work.


AWESOME

It's a little hidden, but finally one step closer to my HR10-250


----------



## techleet (Feb 4, 2008)

Am I trippin, or did they also fix the "Late Start" bug for recordings??

I just played PTI and two other shows, and they actually started .... ON TIME.

Illusion??


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a mention that they fixed the clock but I don't know exactly what that means or if it has anything to do with your deal.


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

how do you force an upgrade?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You don't need to force an upgrade.


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

richierich said:


> You don't need to force an upgrade.


ok, so its downloaded and how do I activate it? do i need to restart the box? I want to try out DOD.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

itlbtu said:


> My wife told me that our on demand works now! I can't wait to go home from work and check it out!


Man I wish my wife knew what VOD was better yet could operate it. The only calls I get at work about D* is how to turn it on.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

EARL, when does this rollout occur?

I know it is in batches but when do the batches get downloaded? 

In the morning around 2:00 A.M.???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richierich said:


> EARL, when does this rollout occur?
> 
> I know it is in batches but when do the batches get downloaded?
> 
> In the morning around 2:00 A.M.???


All different times.
There is no set time

Typically during the night, but it can be at any point

And it really isn't "batched"
The software update is always streaming, they just authorize more boxes at different times..


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

earl, can you answer my question? if I restart the box will it download the new software?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spaldingclan said:


> earl, can you answer my question? if I restart the box will it download the new software?


No.

The box automatically downloads and updates the software, when DirecTV instructs it to do so.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

techleet said:


> Am I trippin, or did they also fix the "Late Start" bug for recordings??
> 
> I just played PTI and two other shows, and they actually started .... ON TIME.
> 
> Illusion??


I don't think so .. I think part of the problem is when the tuner is on a channel other than the one being recorded. The late start seems to me to be related to the channel change time and varies depending on where you start and where you're going.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Never had this one networked ( coudn't get adapter to work ) . Saw this thread and gave it another go , got it set up luckily , reset box and bam there they were ! Thank you Directv !!


----------



## techleet (Feb 4, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think so .. I think part of the problem is when the tuner is on a channel other than the one being recorded. The late start seems to me to be related to the channel change time and varies depending on where you start and where you're going.


_The LATE START BUG........ IS FIXED.

I just played back THE OFFICE... which always starts late for me, and it's very obvious. This time? Started right on time. I can't believe it... I'm actually impressed.

Thank you D_*!

*NEVERMIND... bug is not fixed. My shows have reverted to starting late (as usual). Maybe the shows temporarily starting on time was due to the upgrade/reboot??*


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> wrz0170 said:
> 
> 
> > With this national release, do you still have to call DirectTV and ask them to enable on demand or will it be automatic?
> ...





Earl Bonovich said:


> richierich said:
> 
> 
> > Is it quicker or better to call the automated line & have it automated that way???
> ...


Earl, as you know, I've been helping to "tow the company line" on this matter since the first day of OnDemand.

I'll still be happy to request people to "be patient" while they wait for directv to add the tier to the users access card, but now that this is completely national for all HR2x models, exactly how long must they "be patient" for?

I need to know the timeframe of how long they must wait if I'm to continue towing the company line when people claim to have problems with their DoD (like in the chatroom, for a good example).

2 Hours?
2 Days?
2 Weeks?
How long is ... too long?

Is DirecTV's CSR staff finally able to add this tier if we figure out that's why a person's DoD isn't working?

If this is national now, they damn well better be ready.
They have had MONTHS to train their CSR's on DoD.
Adding the tier is not rocket science.

Please help me help the members.
Please respond with a firm answer from DirecTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no time frame.


----------



## decubs (Jan 7, 2008)

I got home, saw that I now had Channel 1000, as well as the activation msg on my bill... but Channel 1000 was just a black screen, and it still says I'm running 0x193 (or whatever)... Did I get half an update or something?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

decubs said:


> I got home, saw that I now had Channel 1000, as well as the activation msg on my bill... but Channel 1000 was just a black screen, and it still says I'm running 0x193 (or whatever)... Did I get half an update or something?


You got the activation sequence... but you are not running the proper software yet.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

You will also see DOD in your guide when its enabled. Might have to wait for it to load.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no time frame.


I mean no offense by this, to you or Directv but...
That's the "firm answer from Directv"?

If that's Directv's answer, then I guess if people have problems getting the tier after a few days (providing we first make sure they have the correct software and are connected to the internet), then my response now has to change to be "call the csr's and request that the OnDemand Channel Tier be added to your account".

After all, that's what Joe Average (who doesn't read forums) is going to do when they see the "OnDemand" option in their new menu, whether Directv likes it or not.

Seriously, at this point it's beyond CE, and beyond the scope of this forum.
It's completely mainstream now.

Do you agree with my response or will you be mad at me if that's what I suggest?

Earl, I want to be on the same page as you, but your response makes that difficult for me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> I mean no offense by this, to you or Directv but...
> That's the "firm answer from Directv"?
> 
> If that's Directv's answer, then I guess if people have problems getting the tier after a few days (providing we first make sure they have the correct software and are connected to the internet), then my response now has to change to be "call the csr's and request that the OnDemand Channel Tier be added to your account".
> ...


Yes... that is the "firm" answer... as they are still rolling it out in batches..
So someone might be 10 minutes from now... the next person may not be for a few weeks or longer.

So yes, there is no "timeline" to give.

They can go ahead and call the CSR if they want... but it may not change anything in the "speed" on which they get DoD... the feature is still not fully released, and is still classified as BETA.

And as for what people will see...

From what I have been told...
Someone that has no network connection, will get the OnDemand item.
When they select it, they will get an instructional video explaining how to setup the networking for the unit.

Then after that is done... In a period of time, that will change.

So if they are seeing the OnDemand option in their menu, then they should be able to access DoD if they have eveyrthing else setup.

But as the system is not full live yet, aka tweeks are still being done...
Back to the original point... there is no timeline.

So that is my page in the book... if you want to be on the same page as it.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you for the more detailed response.


----------



## TimBal (Feb 1, 2008)

:hurah: I don't have the CE yet but last night my guide was a little poky. I didn't mess with it much because it was late. Turns out, I got the update yesterday. HR21-700 DVR. Can't wait to try out all the new features.


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a question. Do I need to add OnDemand to my programming package? I networked my HR 21 a couple weeks ago then talked to a CSR who didn't know too much but did say that once its available for the HR 21 I will need to add OnDemand to my programming package either online or by calling them. The CSR said even though its free, I still need to add it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The system will ultimately automatically add it to your account.
If you want to attempt to speed it up, you can call and use the automated system.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

For people with HR21-xxx and want OnDemand, you'll need three things;

-an HR21-xxx with the latest national release update (0x1FE).
-HR21-xxx connected to the internet (wired or wireless)
-OnDemand activated on your account

DTV will eventually automatically activate OnDemand on peoples account if they have an HR21-xxx that's connected to the internet.

If you can't wait for DTV to activate it, you can perform the following procedure and activate OnDemand on your account *without *speaking to a customer service rep.


call 1-800-494-4388 (automated voice response)
Say "yes" when prompted if you're a current customer
say phone number associated to your account when prompted
say "Activate DirecTV Ondemand" when prompted for reason of call
you'll hear a few beeps (takes about a minute to finish) and a confirmation that OnDemand has been activated
wait about 5-10 minutes then verify that OnDemand has been activated on your account by logging into www.directv.com and verifying under Account Details --> Activity since last bill, you'll see "DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge $0.00".
Note: OnDemand takes a while to download and populate the DoD menu.


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

techm8n said:


> For people with HR21-xxx and want OnDemand, you'll need three things;
> 
> -an HR21-xxx with the latest national release update (0x1FE).
> -HR21-xxx connected to the internet (wired or wireless)
> ...


I've done all these things and all I have is the little welcome video...I assume it takes awhile to show up?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spaldingclan said:


> I've done all these things and all I hae is the little welcom video...I assume it takes awhile to show up?


Yes, it will take a little while


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

Edit: Opps NVM its the current CE


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

0x1FE software was the CE release from 5 days ago and went national yesterday.

The CE from 2 weeks ago was 0x1F8 software I believe.


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, silly question about DoD. I got home last nite and I have the update on my HR21-200. I perused the menu's for the DoD stuff to see what was available, but didn't have time last nite to try any of it. Ok, my question. What is the difference between setting the DVR to record something and then waiting for it to do it, and picking something from DoD and waiting for it to D/L via broadband?? Do you have to fully wait for it to D/L or will the show actually start playing within moments of being selected?


----------



## pdvale (Dec 5, 2005)

mst3k said:


> Ok, silly question about DoD. I got home last nite and I have the update on my HR21-200. I perused the menu's for the DoD stuff to see what was available, but didn't have time last nite to try any of it. Ok, my question. What is the difference between setting the DVR to record something and then waiting for it to do it, and picking something from DoD and waiting for it to D/L via broadband?? Do you have to fully wait for it to D/L or will the show actually start playing within moments of being selected?


I am just testing it out..

Your program will show a % downloaded and be color coded. Only when 66+% has been downloaded the status will be green which means that you should be able to watch the program from start to finish without interuption. Right now my internet speed is at best 300KB/sec and I will have to wait about 30 mins or so to watch a 1hr 30 min SD movie without interuption.

So if your going to watch a HD PPV, I would wait for the next showing, but if the program you want to watch is on in a few hours or so I might then download it.


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2008)

pdvale said:


> I am just testing it out..
> 
> Your program will show a % downloaded and be color coded. Only when 66+% has been downloaded the status will be green which means that you should be able to watch the program from start to finish without interuption. Right now my internet speed is at best 300KB/sec and I will have to wait about 30 mins or so to watch a 1hr 30 min SD movie without interuption.
> 
> So if your going to watch a HD PPV, I would wait for the next showing, but if the program you want to watch is on in a few hours or so I might then download it.


Thanks so much. You answered my question perfectly. So I isn't exactly, Instantaneous!! That is what I figured. Still a nice feature tho!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would think that PPV offers more current releases than what it available via DOD. Is this correct?


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

richierich said:


> I would think that PPV offers more current releases than what it available via DOD. Is this correct?


Yes, this is correct.


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

pdvale said:


> I am just testing it out..
> 
> Your program will show a % downloaded and be color coded. Only when 66+% has been downloaded the status will be green which means that you should be able to watch the program from start to finish without interuption. Right now my internet speed is at best 300KB/sec and I will have to wait about 30 mins or so to watch a 1hr 30 min SD movie without interuption.
> 
> So if your going to watch a HD PPV, I would wait for the next showing, but if the program you want to watch is on in a few hours or so I might then download it.


of course my FIOS 15mg download for a HD movie took less than 20 minutes.


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2008)

spaldingclan said:


> of course my FIOS 15mg download for a HD movie took less than 20 minutes.


I officially hate you now!!!



:lol:

So if you don't mind my asking. How much does FIOS cost you a month??


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

mst3k said:


> I officially hate you now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$46, of course Verizon only


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2008)

spaldingclan said:


> $46, of course Verizon only


Wow!! I pay $54 for cable. I get 10 meg down and 1 meg up, but dang!!

No FIOS where I live so cable it is! That is awesome!!

Good for you!! :gott:


----------



## NO1B4ME (Jan 29, 2008)

mst3k said:


> Wow!! I pay $54 for cable. I get 10 meg down and 1 meg up, but dang!!
> 
> No FIOS where I live so cable it is! That is awesome!!
> 
> Good for you!! :gott:


I have 20 meg myself from Fios. It is Awesome stuff.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Is the only way to get FIOS is thru Verizon?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Is the only way to get FIOS is thru Verizon?


Yes, but it won't be in your area until at least 2011.


----------



## unk (Dec 1, 2006)

dbooth said:


> scary but i will say media share is not working on the HR21 at least with this firmware and was confirmed by serveral soruces. Is this the same firmware as the CE from 2 weeks ago or has it been tweaked?


My media share stopped working also with the update. Using Twonky.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I was using WMP 11 before the new NR and it still works and I also just tried TVersity for the first time and that is working too. I was playing DVD files, wma, mov, avi. It was a little buggy sometimes but it is working.


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

I also have fios and pay 69.99 a month for 30 down 5 up I have speed tested it and depending on the time of day I get these speeds or faster. That being said there is no possible way to download any full film HD or otherwise in 20 min. I was able to dl rugrats for the kids which is a short SD film and it took 31 min.


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd definitely say so far I like On Demand. I have 4mbps service and older 14mbps powerline adapters. I have the latest software 1FE on my HR21 and so am able to play an sd video right away. I wish the VOD queue allowed the play button, better yet, hit play from a vod channel, instead of having to go to info or list. Anyway I have absolutely no problem playing videos right away. HD is another story but so far they're all PPV so I haven't done it. VOD would probably be last resort if the receiver didn't record any interesting programming that day. So far there's always been things for us to watch from the DVR. I do appreciate the options however (and that its free so far and that it works now).


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

dbooth said:


> 2 things media share doesn't work correctly with this firmware and DOD forces 66% before viewing. Current CE has neither of these limitations.
> 
> Side note I also have fios and pay 69.99 a month for 30 down 5 up I have speed tested it and depending on the time of day I get these speeds or faster. That being said there is no possible way to download any full film HD or otherwise in 20 min. I was able to dl rugrats for the kids which is a short SD film and it took 31 min.


thanks for calling me a liar...you have an awesome day


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

spaldingclan said:


> thanks for calling me a liar...you have an awesome day


I'd say yours might be realistic. I download 30 minute sd shows for the kids and I'd say with 4mbps it completes in about 10-15 minutes. I have 2 computers, Vonage, and my HR21 connected to my broadband (getting the most out of my $comcast$) It is in no way more than 15 minutes ... I've used it several times (esp when the kids cry "we've seen this one already" - dod comes in handy!) I heard the benchmark for a working setup is 3mbps or more and youre sd download is faster than playback, so it really is on demand! 15mbps? You go man!


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

spaldingclan said:


> thanks for calling me a liar...you have an awesome day


Not calling you a liar i just think your a little off in you assessment of time.

Read the fourms the pipe is capped on DTV's end no matter how fast your connection is. Most people have stated this information already.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=109019

or

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110685


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a VOD question.

Is there a dropoff in picture quality with VOD? I just got it this morning and I started downloading Weeds from Showtime VOD and i started playing it back with it was only at 7% or so. It was in SD but it seemed to have that over-compressed look like what you would see if you were streaming a video online. Also it wasn't a true 16x9 signal. It was a letterboxed widescreen signal so it didn't take up my whole screen. Is this issue only a problem when you are watching back an event before it finishes downloading?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

final_thrill said:


> I have a VOD question.
> 
> Is there a dropoff in picture quality with VOD? I just got it this morning and I started downloading Weeds from Showtime VOD and i started playing it back with it was only at 7% or so. It was in SD but it seemed to have that over-compressed look like what you would see if you were streaming a video online. Also it wasn't a true 16x9 signal. It was a letterboxed widescreen signal so it didn't take up my whole screen. Is this issue only a problem when you are watching back an event before it finishes downloading?


What you see, while it is downloading... is the exact same you will see when it is done downloading.

That simply is the source material that is there to be sent.


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

final_thrill said:


> I have a VOD question.
> 
> Is there a dropoff in picture quality with VOD? I just got it this morning and I started downloading Weeds from Showtime VOD and i started playing it back with it was only at 7% or so. It was in SD but it seemed to have that over-compressed look like what you would see if you were streaming a video online. Also it wasn't a true 16x9 signal. It was a letterboxed widescreen signal so it didn't take up my whole screen. Is this issue only a problem when you are watching back an event before it finishes downloading?


the SD VOD to me looks worse than the overly compressed D* SD channels. almost unwatchable.


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> the SD VOD to me looks worse than the overly compressed D* SD channels. almost unwatchable.


How does the HD content look?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

dbooth said:


> Not calling you a liar i just think your a little off in you assessment of time.
> 
> Read the fourms the pipe is capped on DTV's end no matter how fast your connection is. Most people have stated this information already.
> 
> ...


Doesn't the the company serving directv's DoD use more than one server farm to serve different parts of the country?

Could be different caps for different farms.
Could be that those caps have changed recently.
Could be different caps for different times of the day.
There's lots of possible explanations.

Notice, your in New Jersey and spauldingclan is in Oregon.

And I'd guess there MIGHT BE less downloading going on now than back in November as I suspect the DoD Fad MIGHT have wore off for a good share of the intial large crowd of HR20 DoD testers who were jumping on it hard .... but I could be wrong.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, FINALLY!!! I've got my 0X1FE software and DOD and DVR SCHEDULING works so I am ECSTATIC!!!

I like the Menu except of course the Yellow To Do Button has gone away but it will be back soon I am predicting. It ain't TIVO but it is getting better except for a couple of things that are WORSE but all the HD CHANNELS more than makes up for the shortcomings!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richierich said:


> it will be back soon I am predicting.


Wanna Bet?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Wanna Bet?


OOPS!!! NO NOT AGAINST YOU!!! LOL!!!

Just an optimistic wish!!!

Hey EARL, whats up with the FREE PROTECTION PLAN for 12 months???


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed some overcompression on some shows too. It seemed both the image quality and frames per second. It was a cartoon, so it was very obvious seeing that jpg compression look, and being able to switch to the same cartoon recorded via sat. The image was darker, and the colors were more washed out. Some are worse than others but all seemed lower quality. DOD has some good informational shows though (like how to handle a misbehaving toddler!) :nono:


----------



## lwilbur (Jan 24, 2006)

This may have been answered previously, but my question is since this is downloaded via broadband you can theoretically be dvr'ing 3 shows at a time now?
2 tuners and ethernet connection? Is there any issues with watching one and dvr'ing 3? Wonder if anyone has tested this?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

lwilbur said:


> This may have been answered previously, but my question is since this is downloaded via broadband you can theoretically be dvr'ing 3 shows at a time now?
> 2 tuners and ethernet connection? Is there any issues with watching one and dvr'ing 3? Wonder if anyone has tested this?


I have done this.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

I got the new software yesterday and I went to try out the On Demand stuff (my HR21 is already connected to the internet and I've seen the "DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge $0.00" message on my account activity page at directv.com). I found the "on demand" menu item and selected it. I then selected movies and searched through the list of available movies. I picked one to add to the queue, but it didn't add it to the queue: it just gave me a message to call DirecTV to activate the service. Except I've already seen the "DirecTV on Demand - Charge $0" message on my account. What do I have to do to get this to work?

Also, I noticed that some of the movies have a "$" symbol next to the names and some don't. Am I correct to assume that the one with the "$" will cost me some money to download and that the others will download at no charge? Will there still be no charge if the source of the movie is a channel that I do not subscribe to (like Starz)?


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Doesn't the the company serving directv's DoD use more than one server farm to serve different parts of the country?
> 
> Could be different caps for different farms.
> Could be that those caps have changed recently.
> ...


as you can tell by my post I am not the only person stating this they are all over the country


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

dbooth said:


> Not calling you a liar i just think your a little off in you assessment of time.
> 
> Read the fourms the pipe is capped on DTV's end no matter how fast your connection is. Most people have stated this information already.
> 
> ...


did it again with A bourne HD movie...took 43 minutes, call me a liar again, I dare you.


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

dbooth said:


> as you can tell by my post I am not the only person stating this they are all over the country


there's no "U" in my username.


----------



## cbrifly (Jan 5, 2008)

FredZ said:


> I got the new software yesterday and I went to try out the On Demand stuff (my HR21 is already connected to the internet and I've seen the "DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge $0.00" message on my account activity page at directv.com). I found the "on demand" menu item and selected it. I then selected movies and searched through the list of available movies. I picked one to add to the queue, but it didn't add it to the queue: it just gave me a message to call DirecTV to activate the service. Except I've already seen the "DirecTV on Demand - Charge $0" message on my account. What do I have to do to get this to work?
> 
> Also, I noticed that some of the movies have a "$" symbol next to the names and some don't. Am I correct to assume that the one with the "$" will cost me some money to download and that the others will download at no charge? Will there still be no charge if the source of the movie is a channel that I do not subscribe to (like Starz)?


I get the same message when I select a program on DOD. It tells me to call DirectTv...I have called and activated and it shows up on my bill too as of 2/10. Anyone know what the problem could be? The guide is populated and I can scroll through all of the DOD programs.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

richierich said:


> You don't need to force an upgrade.


Did you wave your hand when you did that to complete the "Obi-Wan Kenobi" effect


----------



## saleem (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a HR21-200 and got the CE release last weekend (2/8/08). For the last 2 days we've been geting 717 satellite eros for *some* HD channels, but not all. Does anyone think that this could be related to the National Release? 
Is there anyway for me to tell whether the NR has ben pushed to me, since I was running the same version from the CE?
Does anyone have any recommendations for how to fix the 717 errors (I've already tried the red button reset to no avail)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

FredZ said:


> I got the new software yesterday and I went to try out the On Demand stuff (my HR21 is already connected to the internet and I've seen the "DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge $0.00" message on my account activity page at directv.com). I found the "on demand" menu item and selected it. I then selected movies and searched through the list of available movies. I picked one to add to the queue, but it didn't add it to the queue: it just gave me a message to call DirecTV to activate the service. Except I've already seen the "DirecTV on Demand - Charge $0" message on my account. What do I have to do to get this to work?
> 
> Also, I noticed that some of the movies have a "$" symbol next to the names and some don't. Am I correct to assume that the one with the "$" will cost me some money to download and that the others will download at no charge? Will there still be no charge if the source of the movie is a channel that I do not subscribe to (like Starz)?


When mine would not download a reset fixed it.


----------



## Slammer7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi folks. My two HR21-200's got the new software earlier this week. Since then, we have noticed that they occasionally lose sound, and we have to turn off the box and turn it back on again in order to get it working.

Has anyone else heard of this or encountered this issue? Any ideas on what might be the issue or a potential solve? I haven't called tech support yet. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

spaldingclan said:


> did it again with A bourne HD movie...took 43 minutes, call me a liar again, I dare you.


again I am not call your a liar (well not outright) but I think your perception of time is definitely skewed. There is 0 chance that you dled a full HD film in 43 min.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

pdvale said:


> I am just testing it out..
> 
> Your program will show a % downloaded and be color coded. Only when 66+% has been downloaded the status will be green which means that you should be able to watch the program from start to finish without interuption. Right now my internet speed is at best 300KB/sec and I will have to wait about 30 mins or so to watch a 1hr 30 min SD movie without interuption.
> 
> So if your going to watch a HD PPV, I would wait for the next showing, but if the program you want to watch is on in a few hours or so I might then download it.


I also have FIOS, but I have the lowest speed they offer (5 Mbps download
2 Mbps upload). As soon as I select something to download via DOD, I can go to the list and start watching it without ever catching up to the download and without any stuttering or glitches. I do not have to wait for 66%. I can start watching it at 1%


----------

